

Show HN: My year long project, animated and narrated children's storybooks -iPad - ardit33
http://www.storyfun.com/

======
ardit33
Hey guys. I wanted to share something that I have been working for a while. It
is a Children's Storybook app that is available for the iPad. It contains 11
stories, 3 of them are free, and more coming. It is targeted for children
between 1.5 an 4 years old. I have gotten some good feedback so far, but I'd
appreciate if I get some feedback here too.

It just went out live today on the app store.

<http://www.storyfun.com/>

Appstore link: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id411269443>

If any of you have children that age, or have close family/friends please
download it (it is free) and I can give you access to all the premium stories
for free shoot me an email at ardit33@gmail.com

It is a product of love inspired by my two nieces.

------
Jun8
This looks great. I have a 4year old, will install it on our iPad tonight.

------
mikecane
Your site is clean and well-designed and is a joy to look at too.

